# things that inspire



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

for me our one legged robin who has successfully and against the odds reared a family


----------



## Mark (Oct 3, 2008)

How cute is that.


----------



## Pumpkinsmousery (Apr 14, 2011)

thats great news


----------



## bethmccallister (Mar 5, 2010)

That's one of the best examples of species determination I've ever seen...your right, very very inspirational.


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

Now how on earth did he manage to . . . erm. . . 'make' his family with only one leg!?


----------



## laoshu (Sep 16, 2009)

very sweet little bird  was this one the mum or the dad?


----------



## The Village Mousery (Aug 1, 2010)

only the males have a red breast dont they?


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

they both have a red breast.It is the cock bird though because it sings.There is a bit of a stump left.Never saw the mating taking place so who knows,where there's a will there's a way.


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

birds are very quick breeders, and they use thier wings to help with balance even with two legs... I imagine he could get the job done no problem with more flapping! LOL


----------



## Lesley (May 7, 2011)

It's great how some can survive against all odds!
- Wonder if he injured it in a 'fight' as robins are notorious for being aggressively territorial towards other robins.


----------



## Anubis (Dec 19, 2010)

That is adorable :love1 :love :love1 :love


----------



## Soleya (May 24, 2011)

that's amazing !!


----------



## Lesley (May 7, 2011)

Staying with the animal overcomes disability theme ... This is a link to a piece about a 3 legged tortoise which has had a wheel fitted to enable her to get about ...
http://www.eveningnews24.co.uk/news/pim ... l_1_901802

The inspiring thing is that someone has done it to help this tortoise!
Whatever other usage the 'tecnology' gets, this has given the tortoise back her mobility.


----------

